# bionic will get ics!



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

This is from Droid life. hope its real.
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/20/motorola-facebook-droid-bionic-will-receive-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

I knew it was only a matter of time! Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## SP120K (Oct 4, 2011)

Motorola seems like they do what they say, so we have good reason top have hope I think.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

SP120K said:


> Motorola seems like they do what they say, so we have good reason top have hope I think.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yep just like they said they'd start unlocking bootloaders by the end of the year...I know there's still time, just saying. I see no reason the Bionic shouldn't get ICS, especially since Matias Duarte said most phones running Gingerbread should be able to run it. Plus Motorola already said the RAZR was getting it and it's pretty much the same phone as the Bionic.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure we'll have ics in a custom rom way before official release.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. Plus I was sure we would have it because this phone was made for ics. Processor and all

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Goood...good I love android!!!!


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

sensatti said:


> I'm sure we'll have ics in a custom rom way before official release.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Strong this


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Yep just like they said they'd start unlocking bootloaders by the end of the year...I know there's still time, just saying. I see no reason the Bionic shouldn't get ICS, especially since Matias Duarte said most phones running Gingerbread should be able to run it. Plus Motorola already said the RAZR was getting it and it's pretty much the same phone as the Bionic.


Actually I don't think the unlocked bootloaders was ever confirmed...


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"cstrife999 said:


> Actually I don't think the unlocked bootloaders was ever confirmed...


Awhile back they said they would provide a way to unlock upon approval of carrier okaying the idea. Thus throwing the onus on Verizon. So that leaves us with a final showdown. Either Verizon truly won't allow it or Motorola is lying and going back on their word. 
IMO I don't think we will ever hear an official position on the matter from Verizon so that basically leaves us to believe Motorola.... Or not. 
Take it all with a grain of salt and voice your opinion with your pocketbook. Thats my $. 02


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

If vzw is saying no to unlock bootloader. How was HTC able yo give customer and option to unlock?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> If vzw is saying no to unlock bootloader. How was HTC able yo give customer and option to unlock?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm not an expert but I have read HTC 's unlock method doesn't give complete access. Stuff like radio are not accessible - and that seems like an area the carrier would say/think needs locked down.

Going to go Google what cellzealot has to say on matter  (now that it keeps coming up I'm curious)


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Actually I don't think the unlocked bootloaders was ever confirmed...


It was tweeted by Motorola back in February if I am not mistaken. There was even a write up on one of the 30 android sites that I visit (give me some time and I will try to find it) where Motorola said they had no problem unlocking the loaders, but it was up to the carriers to push it out. So, my bet is we will never see it since I feel Verizon would rather the devices be locked up if they can help it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"Bendr0id said:


> It was tweeted by Motorola back in February if I am not mistaken. There was even a write up on one of the 30 android sites that I visit (give me some time and I will try to find it) where Motorola said they had no problem unlocking the loaders, but it was up to the carriers to push it out. So, my bet is we will never see it since I feel Verizon would rather the devices be locked up if they can help it.


I read the exact same thing. I wouldn't care if they left the radios locked. A half unlocked phone is better than near total lockdown.


----------

